# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Have very big problem?

## F3ARSUM

Ok, I ran the softwre i removed many infected files, but many were not removed, this virus has my computer very sick.  DVD Drive will not open 
and light just blinks.  Any files I click on including .exe's dont run, window pops up asking what to open the program with.  Weird thing is, the only way I can run anything is if I right click on them and choose run as administrator. 

Well, im not going to attach the file that the program generated i guess until
im asked to do it then.

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello,
we were surprised, if you read and fulfill our easy Rules exactly. We're afraid, otherwise we wouldn't be able to help you.

----------


## F3ARSUM

There is also a log/zip file called virusinfo_cure.zip that AVZ also created.  Not sure if you's need that, but i attached what was asked for. 3 of them.

Again, I cannot run any executables unless i right click on them and run as administrator.  AVZ fixed my dvd drive problem. but thats the biggest right now.  Thanks and greatly appreciate the help.  Sorry for not understanding the rules the first time.

Tom.

----------


## Rene-gad

I cannot find any suspicious thing.
Probably it's a system error not caused by viruses etc.

PS: logs should be done only *in normal mode*, database should be *updated before logging*.

----------


## F3ARSUM

> I cannot find any suspicious thing.
> Probably it's a system error not caused by viruses etc.
> 
> PS: logs should be done only *in normal mode*, database should be *updated before logging*.


Ok, I'll buy that one, I was kinda thinking its something with the registry, becuase all APPLICATIONS appear as "secfile"  whatever that means.  Like when I look in a directory...

i.e

irlite86.exe        12/23/09 5:59 PM                 secfile        1,1883 KB


Thats what it looks like, so Im kinda lost on what to do to get it corrected.
I appreciate your help bigtime.

Take Care,
Tom

----------


## Rene-gad

You could check your system from any LiveCD and search for file infectors, which cannot be shown in AVZ-logs.

----------

